# My Schwinn Chestnut metallic Suburban



## artfull dodger (May 3, 2017)

Broke down and took my Schwinn Suburban to the local Schwinn dealer and had them install new tires to replace the old ones that were just dry checked beyond belief.  I also had the fix the kick stand, he couldn't promise it would work forever as he had no replacement parts on hand, but he was able to replace the cam pin that was worn away to nothing.  I was using a small bungie cord to keep it up!   Cost me all of $39 and some change with tax.  Took her for a short ride around the block twice till my Asthma kicked up and forced me to stop.  Gonna keep doing that till I can regain some of my biking range I used to have.   Doesn't help the pollen is way up right now.  Here she is, all cleaned up, installed my Delta battery headlight, not sure where I want to put my Delta torpedo tail light once I find another D cell battery for it. 



 

Here is my wife's more modern Schwinn, not a Wallmart bike, but one from the dealer in Erie PA where we used to live, fitted to her.   Really would like to get her on a Chicago built Schwinn!  Anybody got the ladies version of mine for sale?


----------



## artfull dodger (May 3, 2017)

Can a mod move this to Schwinn lightweights, which I believe it what a Suburban is.   Mike


----------



## island schwinn (May 3, 2017)

use the report icon and a mod can do it.
not 100% sure,but @Schwinn499 might have a girls suburban or varsity for sale.yours looks to have the FFS setup.


----------



## artfull dodger (May 3, 2017)

Yes she has the FFS set up and it works beautifully.   I spent the afternoon after picking the bike up, polishing up the rims and fender supports.  Still have more detailing to do, need to get some good degreaser to flush the crud out of the rear hub area.   Mike


----------



## momo608 (May 4, 2017)

artfull dodger said:


> Yes she has the FFS set up and it works beautifully.   I spent the afternoon after picking the bike up, polishing up the rims and fender supports.  Still have more detailing to do, need to get some good degreaser to flush the crud out of the rear hub area.   Mike




It takes a special kind of superior intelligence to appreciate the Positron system and you obviously have it. Nice bike in a cool color.

SEE more positron magic here.

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/positron-il-schwinns-unappreciated-shimano-marvel.90466/


----------



## artfull dodger (May 4, 2017)

Maybe it comes from being on the autism spectrum, as I do see things from a different angle than those that are not.   I will get some new pics once this darn rain moves out.  Been doing some detail work.  Need a mini buffing ball for my cordless drill, lots of surface rust on the rims that comes off with tons of elbow work,  Just the first round of buffing out the rims wore me out!     Mike


----------



## artfull dodger (May 4, 2017)

I have found a grey colored 5 spd stingray project bike, missing chain guard, seat, seat post ect.  But has tires and the handle bars.    Might pick it up yet this week.   Mike


----------



## island schwinn (May 4, 2017)

try some 0000 steel wool and WD40 on the chrome.lot less work than just polish.


----------



## Ringonu (May 25, 2017)

I love my Chestnut Suburban.  Picked it up for $30 at my local co-op with brand new tires.  I use it to pull my son in his trailer.  I haven't detailed it yet, too busy using it.


----------



## PCHiggin (May 25, 2017)

FFW works fine,Positron shifters are fine as well. Very nice for us lazy folks just out enjoying a bike ride. It was never meant as high end or  competition but is always compared to such things. I think you'll enjoy it despite the naysayers


----------



## stingray66 (Jun 22, 2017)

nice  chestnut will clean up and look fantastic
here is my 75 varsity chestnut
URL=http://smg.photobucket.com/user/stingray66/media/863A2ACA-1FBD-455C-9228-57F8F35E87AC.jpg.html]


[/URL]


----------

